# Corsair VS550 compatibility concerns!



## Hrishi (May 26, 2015)

So I was in hurry and I bought Corsair VS550 without checking actual reviews for gaming builds.
I did see that similarly priced Antec PSU , but I though Corsair ones were better .  . Didn't realize that the one I was buying is the most basic one from Corsair.

Any ways , so my primary concern is that is there someone using Corsair VS550 with Intel Haswell chips in the forum or you know of ? I have Intel i5 - 4440 and I have heard there are compatibility issues with it. Is that true ?
If I sell out this one , how much should I be looking for ? I may get Antec Power supply by selling it. Are there people who buy Corsair VS550 ?


----------



## hitesh (May 26, 2015)

Depends upon which gpu you are using. Right now you are just fine.

My friend is using vs450 for 2.5 years now and it is working great, no issues at all. (Specs - pII x4, gtx 550ti, 4gb ram, benq 144hz monitor etc)

Even though it is the lowest series, VS is good enough


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 26, 2015)

Corsair VS550 will work fine with haswell chipset,no issues
Haswell low power states are already disabled in bios by motherboard Manufacturers,so it will work with Vs550


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 2, 2015)

Heads up : It's working fine. NO issues. Did some stress testing as well and is pretty stable.


----------

